# Good deal from Grizzly



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I bought a drill press an other bench model coming on Tuesday it is a shop fox model. Well the drill press table came today so I put it together in anticipation of the drill press coming later. I bought this model drill press. 

https://www.grizzly.com/outlet/16-Speed-Bench-Model-Drill-Press/T20833 I got the drill table for under 35.00 it is worth it if someone else needs one can't slap one together for this price.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There was a time when I felt sorry for you in such a tiny shop with only the minimum of equipment. Now you have a big shop and it's fast becoming well equipped. I'm becoming more jealous by the day.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks like a mighty fine drill press, Glenmore!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah.... what Harry said, no more pitty 

Nice looking drill table.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Glenmore I think I have that exact table! I got it on clearance at Busy Bee Tools for 26.00. The mdf in it is pretty crappy. Don't overtighten the base clamps or you will tear the t-nuts right out of it. Mine was damaged like that when I bought it that's why it was a clearance item. I drilled out the hole and plugged it with a oak plug then redrilled and replaced the t-nut. It was a cheap quick table till I can build my own.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Deb it happened to me also going to put some nice oak scabbers under the table drill down through it and screw it to it. Darn thing snuck right up on me felt loose went to give it that extra turn and pulled right out. I'll try today to do a photo shoot of the wreckage and the repair I hope it will repair. hahahaa Or Grizzly will be getting it back. I'll keep all of you informed.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Where there is room to play, tools will find a way. Or something like that. That is why a large shop is all too soon too small and we wonder where we can expand out to. I have already hinted at the down garage with a door between the shop now and the garage!! That's right Bob I just want to expand already!!! Figure that would become the place for storage and finishing and I don't need the door for that to happen.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Glenmore sorry to hear yours fouled too. I just drilled it out with a 3/4 forster bit then glued the 3/4 oak plug in clamped it and let it dry. But I still try not to tighten it too much. I am sure I will have to do the others eventually


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is my fix also put a stand under the drill press. Bob called when I was drilling pen blanks out really nice drill press even put a 60w bulb in it. Yep even has a light. Like the safety guard on it didn't think I would but it works out.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice fix Glenmore! Are you going to send Grizzly a bill for your trouble :sarcastic:

Hey, that DP is nice and looks a lot like my first one that I was telling you about on the phone. I think it is going to make you a nice machine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The idea is fine Glenmore BUT................it isn't square and symmetrical! Only a silver star for this one I'm afraid!
In any case it should go back from whence it came.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Harry it would have been a better job. But I couldn't wait to try it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry Glenmore, that's not an acceptable excuse, I'm going to reluctantly downgrade the silver star to just a coloured one.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got an email from MCLS advertising this table for 49.95 (EEEK) DON'T BUY IT!

Drill Press Table Deal


----------

